#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Geology & Exploration >  >  >  Promax tutorial

## lsanchez_geo

hello to anybody,

I need the user training manual (Promax), I apreacite if anybody can share it.


Thanks alotSee More: Promax tutorial

----------


## buhler.av

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

my e-mail
buhler.av@gmail.com

----------


## mohyin87

hi buhler.av
No body is seeding......couldn't download.......any other link? would be v.thank ful.....

----------


## Ogunjobi Solomon Sunday

@ mohyin87, have you being able to download the manual, let me know

----------


## ebes

Every who can share the promax tutorial with me? I am learning Promax ...
My email :isaacadolf@126.com

----------


## Shahid Attique

Hello Dear
Can you send me working link 
LandMark Promax R 5000 distributions + tutorials + how to install
Really i need this Please send me my e-mail is shahid.attique@gmail.com

Read more: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]




> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> my e-mail
> buhler.av@gmail.com

----------

